# Any cubers with skype or discord?



## skartypo (Nov 23, 2018)

I am looking for someone to talk to
if you're interested just let me now.


----------



## alister (Nov 23, 2018)

skartypo said:


> I am looking for someone to talk to
> if you're interested just let me now.


I don't have either, but there's a large Discord group for cubers already if you're unaware: https://discordapp.com/invite/cubers


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 23, 2018)

Here is the discord for the cubing subreddit.


----------

